# Indestructible toys.



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm looking for an indestructible soft toy. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


My collie is the most destructive dog I have ever had when it comes to toys and he is destroying all Dukes soft fabric toys, which Duke loves to play with.

Tip, my collie is fine with kongs and other pretty robust toys, but I just never gave him soft toys as he ripped and shredded them within, literally seconds. He's famous amongst my friends for destroying all eir dogs toys!

So, I'd like to have a soft toy that Duke could play with and still "share" with Tip (they play tuggie).

Does it exist or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Tuffie Toys are quite good.

I wouldn't go so far as to say they're completely indestructible but they're certainly far more robust than normal soft toys.

We've got two that we've had for months, I think we got the first one before we brought Zem home so we must have had it around six months. Given that normal soft dog toys last (literally) five minutes before they've opened them and got the stuffing and squeakers out that's pretty good going!!!

Some of the edges are looking a bit tatty but they're still very much intact and do get played with a fair bit.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, there are. Zooplus carries some and, if memory serves, Orvis has some, too.

But let me tell you before you fork out - no dog I've ever known, not mine, nor friends dogs, have EVER played with them.

Apparently, they rate a solid "zero" on dogs interest scale. The fun is in the disemboweling and performing cutting edge squeakectomies.

I did warn you....


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not indestructible but not easily shredded by Rupert during play either.
Buy Bamboo Ballistic Dog Toys Online from Mutley & Mog: Mutley & Mog, UK

I had the toss and pull for years with him, still have it in fact. It's a little worse for wear, he chewed the tennis ball off it within seconds and started to make inroads on destroying it when I left him alone with it for 10 minutes but it held up well considering. It's not a teddy type soft toy but it's not rock hard like some of the training dummies I've seen either.

I don't think you'll find a truly indestructible soft toy, not with a dog bent on destroying them anyway.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Y The fun is in the disemboweling and performing cutting edge squeakectomies.


Yes, I have a couple of mine who can perform complex squeakectomy on virtually any toy they are presented with. My Cavalier can unpick stitches 

Sometimes I just let them have fun and then pop back to pick up the pieces! Charity shop toys are bought for that reason specifically.

Good toys I keep in a gigantic bag which the dogs to play with for an hour or so a day ...when I'm around to play with them.

J


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Short answer - NO....!!

I find the toys designed for young children tend to be better made and stronger (and very often cheaper) but nothing is indestructible.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Tough Plush Bone Dog Toy by Ruffer and Tuffer | Pets At Home

That's lasted 3 days so far...and he hasn't found a bit to work on to get into yet, I mean he will, but that's pretty good going for a toy to still be in one piece after that long.

Invincibles Green and Black 6 Squeak Snake Dog Toy by Plush Puppies | Pets At Home

That lasted a couple of weeks, but it was only intact for a day, it did take a while to become unsafe though.

JR Squid | Pets At Home

He pulled a tentacle off that after a day and it took a couple more days to get at the stitching where the missing tentacle had been...so it might be ok with less jaw strength.

This is a cushion (it was supposed to be going in the bin) and one of those rope toys with a knot at each end...that took him about twenty minutes to turn them into fluff and string respectively...just to put into perspective that a few days is a long time, lol


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not alone in my quest, apparently!

I agree about children's toys and I have used thm before. But Tip is just so destructive with them. He has a way of nibbling holes them shredding them by standing on them and pulling upwards with his front teeth- it's very effective 

Possibly the idea of keeping the soft toys separate is a good one I theory, but it only takes Tip a few seconds to completely destroy them. I only leave robust toys out and rotate them.

Interestingly, Tip has never been destructive around the house- he ignores shoes, clothes.......though he does have a wee hing for tea towels. Mine are all in holes!

I'll have a look at the links and see what I can find.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> I'm not alone in my quest, apparently!
> 
> I agree about children's toys and I have used thm before. But Tip is just so destructive with them. He has a way of nibbling holes them shredding them by standing on them and pulling upwards with his front teeth- it's very effective


Lol, Rupert used to do similar. If it wasn't something he could easily pull apart like that he'd just lie there and continuously gnaw at one spot until a bit came off. Then move on to the next spot. Repeat until whole toy is in tiny pieces


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

My late Rottie used to love ripping up toys. I ended up resorting to buying cheap dog toys from Wilkos/pound shops and every so often he was allowed a good ripping up session. I found buying more expensive supposedly indestructible items weren't so indestructible. 

The toy that last him the longest was a huge thick very long rope toy with knots throughout. Although a little dangerous for anyone near by when he'd toss it and shake it


----------



## Leisa (May 14, 2014)

Not exactly a soft toy but our previous border collie loved the knotted rag toys. At one stage she was getting through one each couple of weeks (she'd eat some of it - it passed through OK- then she'd finally untie the knots - clever girl she was). Later in life she got a lot gentler but loved them so much.

Leisa


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What are knotted rag toys? You man the ones for dogs or a child's toy?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie and benji both destroy toys in seconds so poor tricky can only have hers out if i take her upstairs with me. the only thing i have found to last is an old pair of my jeans that i tied up in knots. all three love 'em though they are a bit big for tricky to play with  they use them as a chew toy, tug toy or just to throw around. opie loves them so much he carries them all over the place. i was going to donate shirley's old jeans to the local charity shop but i've decide to keep them instead to make new toys when these one finally give up the ghost


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I was at SKC today and had a look round the trade stands selling toys. I saw quite a few supposedly tough soft toys, but I know that none of them would have lasted more than a couple of plays at most. He has a way of taking the material off with his front teeth. He shreds it.

In retrospect, I am going to just keep the softies for Duke. And they can share the other toys.

Occasionally I'll sacrifice a toy for Tip to destroy.


----------



## Leisa (May 14, 2014)

I have posted a link for you, basically cotton stranded rope knotted at each end. Sometimes called a Ragger or tug toy I think.










Sorry I couldn't paste a picture. Hope the link works 

Hope this helps

Leisa


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

I posted similar a while ago and went for a Tuffie toy, but after 10 minutes of chewing between his back teeth he managed to get a chunk off it and now it has a 'wound' that has to be exploited.  Also he didn't love it quite like he would have loved a soft soft toy. 
Will be trying something else next time.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

For tuggies that the dogs can share, toys made of used fire-hose hold up very well to rough play.

Solid-rubber rings or figure-8s are also great for lasting tug-toys.

Hollow plastic, hollow rubber, or any tubular / hollow flexible toys are quickly shreds.

Stuffed or even un-stuffed fabric toys are a waste of money, given to a destructive dog -
& giving them discards from a charity-shop only give them practice at destroying faster & better.
The next time a favorite soft-toy is accidentally available, it will be shreds in half the time.

I taught my incredibly-destructive Akita to NOT rip toys by simply taking them, every single time
she put a PAW on them to pin them for ripping, or lay down with one between her paws -
it was taken away. Over & over & over & over & over & over & over... "Oops!" / gone. "Oops!" / gone.

Eventually, the penny dropped, & she realized that pinning a toy or holding it convenient for chewing
meant it disappeared, instantly. Then of course, U ***must*** re-offer it immediately, so that the dog
can have that lightbulb moment of "Aha! - now i see..."

The 1st time, i must have given her a fist-sized Teddy 40-times in 30-seconds, before she paused
before pinning it... U have to be exceedingly consistent & very prompt. But it does work - altho the dog still
won't be "safe" unsupervised, even after this training - it's purely for toy-play while being monitored.
.
.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I think in response to the original question the answer has to be watch this thread lol

As each new toy is tried, tested and ....torn apart, we wait with bated breath for the next suggestion ...........

Of course,when a toy eventually appears that *may* be indestructible, hundreds of Pet Forum posters will be online and down the pet shops and the article will be sold out in seconds 

J


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I find ropes quite good. He still chews on them but they do last much longer. I was actually looking for a soft toy, but clearly that's not going to work!

LfL, thanks. I have actually been removing them from him when he goes into destruct mode. Hopefully the penny will drop!


Leisa: sorry, I can't see a link 


As I live near the beach,msometimes I get very good finds- ships rope, which iv found to be pretty indestructible. And fishing net buoys, though both of these are DEFINATLY outside toys, the rope ABSOLUTLY stinks! And the buoys are sold and make an almighty noise whe they start to chase them : they would also destroy the furniture when they came into contact with it. They are seriously hard!


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

Have you tried Mighty Dog Toys? They aren't indestructible but do come with extra stitching and two layers of material to make them tough. We've had one of their Red Dragons for a few months now and our two play tug with it most days. It's looking a bit tatty round the edges but they haven't destroyed it yet. I don't leave them alone with it though, too much temptation to destuff it, even if it would take a bit longer than the usual 5 minutes!


----------

